# Fromm vs. Blue Buffalo



## Wordsmith (Jan 5, 2016)

Hello, everyone,

Our sweet pup is getting ready to turn 1 soon, and I'm looking at switching him from puppy food to adult food. We've always fed him Fromm Large Breed Puppy food, and we've liked it a lot, but I've also heard positive things about Blue Buffalo, and since it looks to cost less, I'm wanting some feedback. From Large Breed dog food or Blue Buffalo Large Breed dog food? Opinions? Thanks in advance!


----------



## SLG (Feb 16, 2016)

We refuse to answer this until you post a pup pic. 

In seriousness, I'd take Fromm over BB. In addition to your pup already being acquainted with the brand, the food/company are better quality in every aspect and most dogs do quite well on it. BB's been plagued by recent recalls and, even prior to, several dogs on it seem prone to GI issues.

FWIW, my dogs do better on the Fromm Classic line than any of their others and it's their cheapest one! Not sure if any stores in your area have/can get it and for what cost, but it's pretty reasonable ~$1/lb) from my fave Chewy.com and available via other online resalers as well. Good luck and don't forget that pic!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

I will share my Fromm story again. Someone who bought a puppy from me, and later a second puppy, was a chemist who did medical research at a University here in Wisconsin. He was/is a very detail oriented person - and also a great guy who loves to train and hunt with his dogs  Before he got the first pup from me he researched dog foods - extensively, which is how he does everything. He chose Fromm for his new pup. At the time I was feeding Purina Pro Plan but I thought that if he likes Fromm, then I like Fromm! That was several years ago and I have been feeding my adult dogs and puppies Fromm since and am very happy with the product. But I always tell puppy buyers that there is no one right, perfect food for your dog so feel free to shop around and change.


----------



## LaniKai (Nov 11, 2016)

I prefer Fromm over BB as well, I plan on feeding my puppy it. Ever since the lawsuit against Blue Buffalo it made me a little cautious.


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

The lawsuit by Purina against Blue was specious. And since Blue changed their formula due to the suit, Daisy is now allergic to their product. 

Fromm Gold grain free large breed causes less allergy problems than all other brands I have tried in the last 2 years.



Max


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Max has been eating Blue Buffalo for the past 7 years with no ill effects.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

We made the switch to adult food very early per breeder & vet instruction. The breeder advised 4Health from Tractor supply but I don't like Diamond dog foods, way too many recalls. I'm not a fan of BB either as it usually causes very soft stools and the pups tend to eat them, yuck. But ...
My girls are on Blue Wilderness. The wilderness variety seems to have a much better balance of protein to fiber.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

puddles everywhere said:


> We made the switch to adult food very early per breeder & vet instruction. The breeder advised 4Health from Tractor supply but I don't like Diamond dog foods, way too many recalls. I'm not a fan of BB either as it usually causes very soft stools and the pups tend to eat them, yuck. But ...
> My girls are on Blue Wilderness. The wilderness variety seems to have a much better balance of protein to fiber.


Max is now on Blue Wilderness Senior. He's never had any problems but I know that some dogs have had the issues you described.


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

My vote is for Orijen 6 fish. My dogs are loving it and doing great on it!


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi Danoon, Murphy is also on Six Fish., he loves it and looks great. Have you tried a bag from the new US plant? I stocked up on the Canadian bags but would love to hear from someone that has tried the new version.


----------



## Monkey&Marshall (Aug 17, 2015)

Fromm here for the past year, and the boys LOVE it and are thriving.


----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 9, 2014)

Both goldens have been on Fromm for around 3 years in Jakes case and slightly longer in Mack's case.

They both eat the grain free higher ones.

They were on blue buffalo but ha allergy issues.


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

Hi Murphy1 - We order from Chewy.com (it's so nice automatically having a bag of dog food and 2 bags of treats delivered each month). All the bags we have received have still been shown made in Canada. I like the Canadian version - haven't tried the USA one. It will be interesting to see the effect it has on the dogs since they do so well on the 6 Fish Canadian.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

We are a Pro Plan family. It is what has always worked best for our dogs and has produced the best results in skin, coat, and overall health. It is also what our breeders have used and recommended. However, I will say that I do not like or trust Blue Buffalo. There was recently a slew of lawsuits against them, including a very large class action suit of $32 million for false advertising of ingredients. Over the years, I have heard of several dogs having issues with loose stool on Blue Buffalo. It's not a food that I have any desire to ever try. We have, however, used Fromm in the past for about a year. While we got decent results with it and I feel that they are a good company, we felt that we got better results with Pro Plan, so we switched back. 

As was previously mentioned, there is no one "right" food. Dogs are individuals and have different needs and react differently to different foods. What may work great for one dog may not work so great for another. Find the food that works best for your dog as well as your budget and stick with that.


----------

